

Sound Effects Library - mhb
http://www.soundsnap.com/

======
anigbrowl
I don't like that they don't state their payment terms up front...I have lots
of stuff that'd qualify quality wise but I'm bit put off by their offering pay
but not actually putting any details of that in the FAQ.

------
gfodor
Pretty cool. I've used SoundDogs up until this point for SFX for various
projects, this might be a good replacement.

------
cesare
The guy in the picture forgot to take off the hat before wearing the
earphones.

~~~
GavinB
No, it's an audiophile thing. You need the hat to get that warm yet crisp yarn
sound that no digital effect can replace.

